# The Ring's black speech whisperings



## Boffer Balsashield (Jan 19, 2022)

Some time ago I downloaded Sharkey's Purist Edit of the movies and enjoy watching those rather than the originals. One drawback to Sharkey's though is that it lacks subtitles, so I'm writing some, just for my own use. I like to be thorough, so I'm curious what all the Ring says when Frodo connects to it.

Of course there are the scenes where it recites the inscription: Ash nazg...
And when it speaks in English/Westron: I see you... at Amon Hen.

I also found what it says when Frodo told Galdalf Sauron had been destroyed: Zigûr (Wizard, what he was known as in Númenor)

But what about other times, like when Gimli hits it with an ax? Anyone know what the little whisperings are saying?

On that occasion, it sounds to me like shîr kûl... The closest I can find to that in online Black Speech glossaries is shre gûl, three wraiths, but that doesn't really make sense.

Also, when Frodo sees Sauron on Amon Hen, he says something that many people, myself included, took to be "I see you", but the subtitles I downloaded show it as Ash Ghurûm (They will fall). The movie script shows it also as (They will fall), so I have that one.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 18, 2022)

I did some research in the appendix of LOTR and a few wikis but I can't find anything. Where did you get your answers from?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 18, 2022)

These are from the movies -- you won't find them in the books.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 18, 2022)

I thought of that but it wasn't on any of the scripts I looked at


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 18, 2022)

I happened to be reading this old thread:








question about elronds council


i was watching the extended version and in lord elronds council boromir goes for the ring. is the booming voice that comes in saurons? anyone know what sauron and gandalf are saying?




www.thetolkienforum.com





Not much help, but I'm sure there have been a number of discussions on the subject.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 18, 2022)

Interesting that the same topic is braught up more than once though.


----------

